# Horizon TV



## divadsnilloc (15 Feb 2014)

Does anybody know of an App which will allow me to watch Horizon TV on my tablet?


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Feb 2014)

Presumably this is not what you are talking about?


----------



## divadsnilloc (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks sue ellen, but looking for Android App.


----------



## vandriver (15 Feb 2014)

I believe the android app is "on the way"


----------



## Galway62 (21 Feb 2014)

Hi and think that the Android app is now available


----------



## vandriver (21 Feb 2014)

I don't see it in the play store?


----------



## venice (21 Feb 2014)

Some people were mailed a few weeks ago to trial the app before its in the play store. I am trialling it at the moment, its pretty good for watching programs and the TV menu is excellent however crashes a lot. presume they want it more staple before releasing to general public


----------

